# implantation bleeding and miscarriage risk



## Rayna

Just wondered if there is any connection between implantation bleeding and lower risk of miscarriage.

My first pregnancy ended in a missed miscarriage at 4 weeks and I had no implantation bleeding. I just remember that I had period like cramps, but I thought at the time that it was implantation cramps.

My second pregnancy is now 7.5 weeks and I had dark brown implantation bleeding at 11dpo. I didn't have the period like cramps at the time of implantation.

Now I am wondering, does implantation bleeding show that implantation has happened properly and that the risk of miscarriage is lower? Or doesn't it make any difference at all?


----------



## Kellen

I personally doubt it makes any difference at all. With my first pregnancy which resulted in an ectopic (Feb 2012) I did have implantation bleeding. However, with this pregnancy (due Feb 2013) I did not experience any implantation bleeding. This is just my personal experience without any scientific evidence to back it up.


----------



## needshelp

my experience is similar...with my first, i had a twinge of pain and minor implantation bleeding when I was pregnant, and had a successful pregnancy. This second pregnancy I had no implantation bleeding and bad cramps from the beginning which ended in a miscarriage...no evidence, just personal experience


----------

